# Park Resorts - 39 UK sites - Very Cheap off season????



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking at places to stay and come across 'Park Resorts'. They seem to have 39 sites round UK. They look like very commercial sites with entertainment (don't know about off season), cafe, bars, and shops.
Anyway my question relates to has anyone been? Are they OK? They are very cheap but not very flexible bookings. i.e. Mon to Fri, Fri to Mon. The price in April seems to be about £25 per break i.e. 4 or 5 days, including electricity!!! 

Looks like a good base for us to visit the area from.

Seems too cheap. 

Any comments??

Cheers


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Also look at Haven as they also do cheap off-peak camping pitches around £6 per night if I remember.

http://www.haven.com/touring-camping/


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Although not the normal type of site we'd use, we stayed at Devon Cliffs, Exmouth (Haven) for about £8 incl elec for one night (mid-week) in the autumn. It was fine and certainly cheap for the quality of facilities.

So I reckon both companies are worth investigating for a bargain break off season.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I used Skegness, >Southview< last year with Tesco vouchers, cost me £3p.n. Yup they are big and brash, not the kind of site I would use in peak season but for £3 p.n. I have no complaints, hard standing electric and full use of facilities including indoor swimming pool. Have a look at Tescos Club card, they may still accept them.

peedee


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We stayed at Eyemouth a couple of years ago, booked for two nights and stayed for one!. Cheap yes.

Dave


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking at both Haven and Park Resorts for April/May they seem to do Mon to Fri for between £20 and £30 total not per night!!!! Wow seems to good to miss


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> Have a look at Tescos Club card, they may still accept them.
> 
> peedee


Just checked and yes you can still exchange Tescos vouchers on a 1 for 3 basis, whether you can use them with any other offer you will have to check. If I remember correctly, when we stayed a Southview in late May the pitch fee was between £10 and £11 for 2 adults, dog and electric. With the vouchers I reduced this to £3p.n.

peedee


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Just booked Park Resorts at Saltfleet for 4 nights in May £16.20 inc. EHU!
Stayed there last year, good flat site, bar, pool, fishing lake, laundrette and shop. 
Sunnydale Park Saltfleet


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We are on the Park Resort at Hunstanton tonight. Seems quiet so far, facilities look fine (not that we'll use them). We won't be going to the entertainment either. We had a lovely walk this afternoon about 3 miles along the coast path, then had a look around Hunstanton. Now for the point of my post on here... we paid £3.50 for our pitch with 16A hook up :lol: ! It goes up to £7.70 at weekends though!!!


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

That post was a bit misleading... the 3 mile walk was to Holme Next the Sea. Hunstanton itself is only a 10 minute walk from the site.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

joined the motorcaravanners club at malvern just to see what they have to offer, they have a deal where you can go to the haven sites mon-fri for £25 a week i think all year round not had chance to look it up yet


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

alphadee said:


> We are on the Park Resort at Hunstanton tonight. Seems quiet so far, facilities look fine (not that we'll use them). We won't be going to the entertainment either. We had a lovely walk this afternoon about 3 miles along the coast path, then had a look around Hunstanton. Now for the point of my post on here... we paid £3.50 for our pitch with 16A hook up :lol: ! It goes up to £7.70 at weekends though!!!


Just booked for 5 nights starting this Saturday, £27 and that includes £5 for the dog.

Mike


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

We stopped at the park resort at camber sands last weekend fri to sun morning,2 adults,2 kids for £23.80 inc hook up included entertainment and use of swimming pool.Across the road from sea front.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

The Park Resort at St Margarets at Cliffe, nr Dover is a great site. Nice foody places nearby, walks, and a great swimming pool, jacuzzi etc., wouldn't want to go there in summer tho!


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

Oooh, that's a good price just for a pitch never mind entertainment. Never thought of looking at places like that, thanks!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

it is a very good idea, will have a look myself.

cabby


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We would never normally stay at places like this either! But for £3.50 week nights...what's not to like! Off to explore the north Norfolk coast today.... walking and Coasthopper bus!


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

DJP said:


> Just booked Park Resorts at Saltfleet for 4 nights in May £16.20 inc. EHU!
> Stayed there last year, good flat site, bar, pool, fishing lake, laundrette and shop.
> Sunnydale Park Saltfleet


Did you book on line , as the link to Park resort website does not mention touring vans just statics , or am I missing something :?


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Think you have to click the 'button' that says touring, seem to remember top right on Haven.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

grandadbaza said:


> DJP said:
> 
> 
> > Just booked Park Resorts at Saltfleet for 4 nights in May £16.20 inc. EHU!
> ...


Yes you can book on line

Park Resorts Touring

Or

You can try Haven

Haven Touring

We are off to Golden Sands Mablethorpe next week for 7 nights cost £34.65 as we are in their Freedom Trail we get an extra 10% off 

Just got back from Devon Cliffs that was a bit more expensive at £73 for 7 nights the entertainment was good and himself won £106 at bingo

Jacquie


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Click on the home button and use the drop down menu under accommodation >camping.

Also note the T & C's which state........One tourer, motorhome or tent only is permitted per pitch. If your caravan or motorhome is larger than 12ft, please contact the Park of your choice.

12ft eh.....love to see a motorhome less than 12ft.

martin


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

We go to Cornwall at least once a year and always spend 4 nights at Havens Perran Sands, this year cost 24.00 totall (we book in november normally for the next year)

Their Orchards site in Essex is good too!

Bob


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks , found it , I must have had a senior moment


----------

